# Insurance...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

could anyone here recommend a reputable insurance company that will cover all liability and related odds and ends for catering/personal chef services?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Mine is through The Hartford


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

may i ask how much you pay a year / coverage?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

For PC coverage, $2M limit, $500/year, that's the "minimum premium" for California


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

anyone you know go through them?
Personal Chef Insurance By American Personal & Private Chef Association

do i get a board-member discount?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I went through an independant carrier, it ran a couple hundred dollars for liability....PC only.....catering is a whole nother ballgame.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Yup, me for one :talk:


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

when ppl hire you for cocktail parties to cook apps/starters/amuse bouche etc. in their home... is that considered catering or could that fall under the PC insurance?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

My policy had provisions for a "catering rider" for a very nominal fee, if I remember corrrectly on the order of $10-$20 per event, it might have been less.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for the help i appreciate it.


----------

